# ridgid 1500



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Just been offered what's in the title. $800 brand new in box. Only 30ft of cable though, do you guys know what the cable cost for it as 30ft don't just do it and do you think I should buy it at $800. I am limited on time here guys. Its legit and he has the receipt from purchase.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep, buy it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I paid 2,700 for my k1500 with heads and cables

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

If you don't buy it I will right after you get slapped in the head for not buying it!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

$800.00 brand new? Must be hot, maybe even on fire.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

It was purchased by my uncle who has been a master plumber for ever, he is 85 and still working on the tools, so you guys who think you will stop at 60 years old keep dreaming.
Any way he said its just to big for him to use, I got the receipt of purchase of over $2000. I bought it and I ain't gonna tell ya all what I paid but it wasn't $800 as he told me on the phone..... I'm a very happy man at the minute. 
Just gotta get some more cable for it as it only has 2 coils with it. 
It even has the glove and all the tooling that came with it.
He has also offered me his rigid pipe threader, with tripod and all cutting heads. Electric motor just serviced he said..... $100
It's a real nice machine but old.
I don't need it but for $100 it's a steel.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you guys know where the best place is and who has the best price on the 1 1/4" cables for these k1500
Thanks.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

mark kiernan said:


> Do you guys know where the best place is and who has the best price on the 1 1/4" cables for these k1500
> Thanks.



YES I DO !

THE BEST PLACE WITH THE BEST PRICES AND STRONGEST CABLE ON THE
MARKET !
http://trojanworldwide.com/index.html

MENTION MY NAME AND THE P/Z GET 10% OFF LIST :thumbup:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Draincablesdirect.com


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> YES I DO !
> 
> THE BEST PLACE WITH THE BEST PRICES AND STRONGEST CABLE ON THE
> MARKET !
> ...




Trojan sells sectional cables ?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, will give them a call in the morning and order up a few sections to complete the kit.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Why not just get them from lockes?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Trojan sells sectional cables ?


*YES ALL DAY LONG ! :thumbup:*


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Will said:


> Why not just get them from lockes?


Was told they are over $100 each from Locke.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheaper at Central Winnelson.

AJ Coleman may even be less and you avoid sales tax. The shipping may make a difference though.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> Was told they are over $100 each from Locke.



Which store do you go too most? Norman, Moore, and S. OKC will work with you the most. Used to think Lockes was high dollar, now they get me the best price out there and match almost everything.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> *YES ALL DAY LONG ! :thumbup:*





Really ? I don't see anything on the web or catalog ???


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I got the cables today from Locke supply, pretty good price, 4 cables for 320 out the door.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Used the k1500 four times now.

I'm a little upset though, it's now got shiot on it and a few scratches from the cable, figured I don't need to use the lead pipe for the cables.

Although it does kick ass.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> Used the k1500 four times now.
> 
> I'm a little upset though, it's now got shiot on it and a few scratches from the cable, figured I don't need to use the lead pipe for the cables.
> 
> Although it does kick ass.


You must...I repeat you MUST use a guide hose or at least a piece of pipe with guide hose clamp. NEVER use a 1500 without it for two main reasons:

1. SAFETY: That loose end of cable whipping around can cause damage or injury faster than than you get off the clutch. If memory serves, it is spinning at about 750rpm. K1500 + Shoelace - Guide Hose = Broken Ankle (or so I've been told)

2. EQUIPMENT: When you get the last 12 to 18 inches of cable to the back of the machine it will whip around like crazy. Aside from scratching up the paint on the legs, it is transferring all that whipping torque to the machine. It will eventually shake all kinds of things loose. It will also wear out the end of the shaft. That shaft is a $500 part.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Broke out the 1500 and chain knocker today.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

No K-500 ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Broke out the 1500 and chain knocker today.


Awesome hat!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Broke out the 1500 and chain knocker today.
> 
> View attachment 14381
> 
> ...


WHY THE CHAIN KNOCKER RON ? :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> WHY THE CHAIN KNOCKER RON ? :thumbup:


110' of heavy scaled 4" cast iron.


AssTyme said:


> No K-500 ?


Its over at my mom's. Also it blows breakers with it's 2 hp motor.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Never have seen a sectional user sitting on a bucket, lol !!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Never have seen a sectional user sitting on a bucket, lol !!!


 I pull the cables from the rand to the machine, and from the machine back to the rand.. so no need to squat or stand.


----------

